# I will Photoshop For Free 2.0



## BEACHBUM (Jan 21, 2017)

Once again, I'm doing some photoshop for free!
Don't be afraid to ask (like anyone would be scared)
Still accepting requests
For example, comment a dolphin coming out of a gamecube or something like that
This is for fun, and I will probably only do it for a few days. Here is some stuff I've done, and yes I know I'm not the best.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Don't make clickbait titles.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh my, I thought this was going to be a "GET PHOTOSHOP HERE FOR FREE" bot spam thread

Glad it isn't


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 21, 2017)

This, but avatar sized and with your own twist on it! Please and Thank you.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 21, 2017)

if you say so...
can you make my profile picture more realistic?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry guys, didn't mean it too be clickbait, just offering my photoshop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boogieboo6 said:


> This, but avatar sized and with your own twist on it! Please and Thank you.


didn't I make your profile pic xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> if you say so...
> can you make my profile picture more realistic?


Yes, yes I can


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 21, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Sorry guys, didn't mean it too be clickbait, just offering my photoshop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Lol I think so! Then I had it lennied, Santa'd, and then redrawn! So work some more magic on it bb!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 21, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Lol I think so! Then I had it lennied, Santa'd, and then redrawn! So work some more magic on it bb!


I am bb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boogieboo6 said:


> This, but avatar sized and with your own twist on it! Please and Thank you.


Does this work bb?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 21, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> I am bb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's beautiful! I'd like it again if I could!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2017)

Can you make one of Heavy from TF2 but with Gabe's head instead?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 21, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Can you make one of Heavy from TF2 but with Gabe's head instead?


EASY


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

Anything! Im bored lol


----------



## rikumax25! (Jan 22, 2017)

Trump enjoying some kawaii desu-ne animu


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2017)

Make my avatar even more cute!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 22, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Oh my, I thought this was going to be a "GET PHOTOSHOP HERE FOR FREE" bot spam thread
> 
> Glad it isn't


I thought it was a new method to get Photoshop for free. It is actually possible to get Photoshop for free from Adobe but only for CS2.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I thought it was a new method to get Photoshop for free. It is actually possible to get Photoshop for free from Adobe but only for CS2.


Or you can just make new accounts every week


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 22, 2017)

This but with a Mexican hat, a bigote and some tacos for good measure
Pls


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

rikumax25! said:


> Trump enjoying some kawaii desu-ne animu


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

RamosGamer said:


> make one of Mario playing on a switch showing a game of Mario playing on a switch showing a game of Mario playing on a switch showing a game of Mario playing on a switch showing a game of etc.


Marioception BOI




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Make my avatar even more cute!


Cats=CUTENESS




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> This but with a Mexican hat, a bigote and some tacos for good measure
> Pls


bigtoe?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 22, 2017)

Bigote

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> This but with a Mexican hat, a bigote and some tacos for good measure
> Pls


There you go


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> There you go
> View attachment 75851


THANK YOU HOLY SHIT


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

Please make a cute Rick playing a meme game on the switch.

I think thats the best idea on the planet.


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 22, 2017)

This image but with a T-rex replacing Julius Caesar's horse(don't ask me why lol)


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 22, 2017)

Grab my avatar and put some dank maymays here and there please 
EDIT: and a nintendo switch on fire


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi I'm interested in the free legal copy of photoshop you are offering.


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> Hi I'm interested in the free legal copy of photoshop you are offering.


here you go : https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-98/49591c3d-3487-4142-99a1-04ac51ba3b44


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Sorry guys, didn't mean it too be clickbait, just offering my photoshop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


cool man but... im a fox not a rabbit XD


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cool man but... im a fox not a rabbit XD


Oh xD sorry


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Clickbait thread title amended


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Clickbait thread title amended


YEAH.. YEAH... DO THIS....
TAKE THIS.....
DON'T DO THIS... YEAH
make another of my profile pic please? ^^'


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Clickbait thread title amended


Thank you, I wanted to fix the title <3
Didn't mean for it to be clickbait

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> YEAH.. YEAH... DO THIS....
> TAKE THIS.....
> DON'T DO THIS... YEAH
> make another of my profile pic please? ^^'


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

Calafska said:


> Please make a cute Rick playing a meme game on the switch.
> 
> I think thats the best idea on the planet.


This isn't cute rick, but I tried


----------



## xtheman (Jan 22, 2017)

Make the Nintendo Dolphin playing on a red/blue switch


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> This isn't cute rick, but I tried
> View attachment 75918


_god bless you_


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> This image but with a T-rex replacing Julius Caesar's horse(don't ask me why lol)


Here:


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Here:
> View attachment 75919


OMG that's wonderful!


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 22, 2017)

president samus


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Thank you, I wanted to fix the title <3
> Didn't mean for it to be clickbait
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


AWESOME


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> Make the Nintendo Dolphin playing on a red/blue switch


Easy, casey neistat already looks like a dolphin


----------



## xtheman (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> Easy, casey neistat already looks like a dolphin
> View attachment 75928


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Grab my avatar and put some dank maymays here and there please
> EDIT: and a nintendo switch on fire


meh


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 22, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> meh
> View attachment 75937


Noice


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jan 22, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> president samus


He (she) looks ten times hotter
r


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Large Images: 
















Put JonTron's face on Ryuko matoi. (My waifu x3)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 22, 2017)

Can you do a Taco, inside A taco, inside A taco bell, inside marios dream from mario bros 2 ending?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 24, 2017)

Are you still doing this? i know i already got something done but PLS I WANT THIS WITH A SOMBRERO AND BIGOTE (NO TACOS)


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 24, 2017)

hey can you make a sans meme out of my profile pic


----------



## BEACHBUM (Nov 24, 2018)

SahierKHLover said:


> hey can you make a sans meme out of my profile pic


frm memoryie


----------

